# What are these?



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Transmission lines. They dont look to be leaking from those crimps. Are they leaking at the radiator?


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

There was a little on the metal that I wiped off, and what looks like more on the radiator connection. Not enough to drip yet, but it seems to have started recently (after the oil leaks got fixed finally!)


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Our old '12 Cruze was weeping pretty bad from the upper connections you show, so I had to replace the lines. Those dont look bad at all, but if you are concerned about it, then buy replacements and DIY it. Its not a difficult job to do. 
The connections at the radiator are a PITA to access from underneath and it is even more difficult get to them from above. If I had to do another one, Id pull the front bumper cover off first to give better access to the lower radiator area.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I heard lots of issues with those hoses and I need to replace those same hoses on my 11 1.4L this summer as well, recently just started leaking car has 40,000 km on it lol.


----------



## 73guna (11 mo ago)

My 2007 Duramax/allison had the transmission lines leak at the factory crimps. I removed the lines and took them to a hydraulic hose shop and they cut the crimped ends off and installed hose lines and compression fittings. Been leak free for years.
The lines on the 2012 Cruise I'm working on now are starting to leak pretty good. I may take this route in the future if I have to replace them all together.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

73guna said:


> My 2007 Duramax/allison had the transmission lines leak at the factory crimps. I removed the lines and took them to a hydraulic hose shop and they cut the crimped ends off and installed hose lines and compression fittings. Been leak free for years.
> The lines on the 2012 Cruise I'm working on now are starting to leak pretty good. I may take this route in the future if I have to replace them all together.


Ya I might do the same as well , soon as I get insurance back on it those are the first my mechanic needs to see just noticed mine were leaking as well


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

73guna said:


> My 2007 Duramax/allison had the transmission lines leak at the factory crimps. I removed the lines and took them to a hydraulic hose shop and they cut the crimped ends off and installed hose lines and compression fittings. Been leak free for years.
> The lines on the 2012 Cruise I'm working on now are starting to leak pretty good. I may take this route in the future if I have to replace them all together.


Yep, good old GM hydraulic lines. They all leak eventually. 
Just like how they stupidly made brake lines out of plain old steel. Made no sense.

Are you a member over at DuramaxDiesels.com? Im the same name over there.


----------



## 73guna (11 mo ago)

I believe I am and also same username as here. I belong to a couple Duramax forums, but haven't posted on either for quite a while so I forgot the names. I'm gettin old.😁


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

You and me both.  Welcome!


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

I think I'll wait a while... not much of a leak, and if it's trans and not engine, I don't have to go back and fight the dealer over the last repair....


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

To stop my lines from leaking at the crimps I cut off the metal crimp with a cutoff wheel mounted to a drill and used a fuel injector line clamp. No more leaks and way easier than changing out the whole line assembly.


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> To stop my lines from leaking at the crimps I cut off the metal crimp with a cutoff wheel mounted to a drill and used a fuel injector line clamp. No more leaks and way easier than changing out the whole line assembly.


ooooh I like this idea, my lines have been covered and crusted over since I've had the car likely because they were leaking before the car was given to me and I haven't got around to fixing them since it seems tough but this... I might have to try this...


----------



## 73guna (11 mo ago)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> To stop my lines from leaking at the crimps I cut off the metal crimp with a cutoff wheel mounted to a drill and used a fuel injector line clamp. No more leaks and way easier than changing out the whole line assembly.


That's a good idea. I wonder how much pressure is going through the transmission lines?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I will get some pics in the morning. Took me maybe 10-15 minutes to do the one that was leaking on mine.


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

73guna said:


> That's a good idea. I wonder how much pressure is going through the transmission lines?


Did a little bit of reading and it seems a bit higher than oil pressure, up to 100psi.


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

Are the fuel injector line clamps easily found at parts stores?


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

rwagoner said:


> Are the fuel injector line clamps easily found at parts stores?


I’d imagine so. I’m sure there’s other options as well.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Got the clamps from Advance Auto. Pack of 4.


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> View attachment 295979
> View attachment 295976
> View attachment 295977
> View attachment 295978
> ...


Nice. Seems pretty simple, might give it a go when I’m not pressed with school


----------



## 73guna (11 mo ago)

Did the cutoff wheel damage the hose any?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

No. Just go easy. It didn't take much to cut a slice into the crimp. Once sliced use a flathead screwdriver in slice to fully split the crimp and it will pop off. If you do cut the hose you should still have enough hose to trim off the end and have enough to reattach with a clamp.


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks easy! Thanks. Just need to not slice through the radiator hose ...


----------

